# Sennheiser cx 300 or EP-630??



## shwetanshu (Nov 5, 2007)

I want to know the prices of Sennheiser cx 300 and Creative EP-630.... n also suggest which one should i go for.... 

also tel me some of the shops in delhi, preferably in West Delhi, i will get the geniune products with no worries at all...

i mostly buy from Alsun Systems, RR Systems n Purple Computer all in Nehru Place!!


----------



## prasad_den (Nov 6, 2007)

EP 630 costs about 850 bucks.. No idea about the Sennheiser..
No idea about shops in Delhi.. I'm not a Delhiite...


----------



## haider_up32 (May 17, 2008)

available for 899 at indiatimes


----------



## krazzy (May 17, 2008)

EP630 costs about 850 bucks while CX 300 costs about 3k. Also I don't think the difference in sound quality is worth the price difference.


----------



## ico (May 17, 2008)

You can get EP630 as low as Rs.700 in Nehru Place......


----------



## amitava82 (May 17, 2008)

None.. I'd suggest Sennheiser px-100. This one has great sound and comfort. ear buds are not comfortable for long wear..


----------



## ring_wraith (May 18, 2008)

PX100 +1. Its sound is a few light years ahead of the EP-630 as well as the CX-300. 

As for the CX300 vs. EP-630, doesn't really matter, EP-630 is a repackaged CX300 with slightly enhanced Bass.


----------



## x3060 (May 18, 2008)

i guess he must have already bought some . . its an old thread . .


----------

